# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Потопить "Ямато"

## Казанец

Уважаемые знатоки современной авиации. Обращаюсь к вам за советом, поскольку практически не разбираюсь в современной авиации и изображающих её моделях. Пожалуйста посоветуйте, какой из современных боеприпасов (абсолютно любого назначения, вероятно, какая-нибудь ракета) может иметь подобную конфигурацию корпуса. Есть желание сделать виньетку "Потопить "Ямато" в 1/72, но в этом масштабе американские 1000-фунтовые бронебойки Mk.33 не выпускает (и никогда не выпускал) ни один производитель даже в смоле, а то бы тупо купил. Сделать две одинаковые с нуля я не смогу, руки-глаза уже не те. Был бы микро-токарный станок, сделал бы сам. Надо бы ну хоть какую-то заготовку для корпуса. С оперением (тоже весьма специфическим) уж как-нибудь справлюсь. Не желая никого обидеть, указал метрические размеры. Есть в ВВС мира (и, соответственно, в моделях) хоть что-то подобное? Если что-то похожее подберу, буду клянчить у коллег по моделизму, собирающих современку.

----------


## Казанец

На другом сайте коллеги подарили готовый 3D-файл. Если удастся толково напечатать (пока не знаю когда) - покажу чё вышло.

----------


## Казанец

И пока суть да дело, коллеги с другого сайта разработали для меня ещё одну 3D-модель. По моей просьбе крылатку донного взрывателя расположили вплотную к корпусу, а во вторых убрали с обечайки ушки: при подвеске в бомбовый отсек бомба подвешивается ими вверх и их всё равно не будет видно. Для чего приварено переднее ушко (показано на чертеже два поста назад) я даже не представляю: у бронебойки AN-Mk.33 цельнолитой корпус и предусмотрен только донный взрыватель.

ЗЫ. А вообще, книжки надо читать. Рылся-рылся-рылся и нашёл-таки в Кроувуде, естественно. Про VB-82 помянуто вскользь, зато про VB-9, топившее не сам Ямато, а его  охранение, дана не только раскладка по типам боеприпасов, но и схема их "прихода" в сказочно красивый (две катапульты и одна труба прям в середине длины корпуса - песня!) Яхаги***, причём выделены точки *попарного* прихода, что отвечает на все вопросы по загрузке бомбами машин VB-9.
***Лёгкий крейсер Яхаги

----------


## Казанец

Вы будете смеяться, но не могу найти собственно модель Хеллдайвера. Имеется ввиду по вменяемой цене. Драгон с почтой выйдет 2500+, занюханный Фикс под тыщу. Меня вполне устроил бы MPC (американский перепак Фикса в тёмно-синем пластике), который в своё время и за модель-то никто не считал. На вторичном рынке их было пруд-пруди, и никто их не брал. Переплачивать за по сути дела придаток к боеприпасам, которые ещё может и вешать не буду (на тележку положу), не вижу резона: сам Мэтчбокс продал 5 лет назад за 250 рублей.

----------


## Red307

Такой?

1/72,1/35,1/48 

Эллер за 780 рублей. Или Эллер не то?

----------


## Казанец

Эллер - довоенный биплан (хотя некоторые наработки конструкции планера Кертисс потом и на этом моноплане использовал). Нужен вот такой:

или вот такой американский перепак

или вот такой польский

А у английского самого свежего в красной коробке, похоже, пресс-форму уже повело от древности. Главное, все эти Фиксы и раньше-то никто не брал, все на Академ деньги копили, а потом и Драгон вышел, в сто раз интереснее Академа.

----------


## Казанец

Вот, мне вырастили первую бомбу:

----------

